
EPA Could Make Thousands of Pollution Deaths Vanish by Changing Its Math - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/20/climate/epa-air-pollution-deaths.html
======
Gys
Its a very sad world if short term personal gain (re-election of Trump) is
more important then long term effects for society.

~~~
RandomInteger4
Im not a fan of Trump, but this phenomenon of beurocrats using deceptive math
in public policy data is not unique to him.

